# Adoptable Male- PetCo Bloomington, Indiana



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

There has been this adoptable male rat in the bloomington PetCo for like 3 months. All procedes from him go to Monroe County Humane society.

I almost brought him home the other night, but I can't take in any other rats until my current girls see the vet to get a clean bill of health.

I wonder if someone can give him a home.


----------

